# All business



## MSnowy (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2017)

Excellent shot.
Nominated for POTM.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 2, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent shot.
> Nominated for POTM.



Thanks. Appreciate that


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 2, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot


 
Thanks Jr


----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful shot Mike


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 2, 2017)

Love this one!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2017)

Love it! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

I make a motion that a _jealous_ emoticon/smiley be added to the forum!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

BillM said:


> Beautiful shot Mike



Thanks Bill


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Love this one!





JacaRanda said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks


----------



## goooner (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh my, this is an excellent shot!


----------



## annamaria (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow great shot !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 3, 2017)

Your stuff is so good, I am beginning to think that you've cut a deal with a taxidermist.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2017)

ab.Rahim said:


> Thanks





ab.Rahim said:


> I don't understand your talk please clear


You've been reported as a troll.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Wow great shot !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



 Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Your stuff is so good, I am beginning to think that you've cut a deal with a taxidermist.


 
Ha ha Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

goooner said:


> Oh my, this is an excellent shot!



 Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2017)

Excellent

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 3, 2017)

Gorgeous shot and love the body and head position makes a very nice pose.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh my, what a shirt! I want one so I can drive my wife insane.... oh crap, think not, I am trying to lure her into a Fujifilm X-T2 gift with loads of suck up and "your lookin fine" stuff..... after camera, send me the link....


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 4, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Gorgeous shot and love the body and head position makes a very nice pose.



Thanks. Yup all I said was " 0k beak up now look a little more to your left nice"


----------

